# Debian Etch Webradio Streamtranscoder Problem



## Sn4ke16 (17. April 2009)

Hallo liebe Community, 

wir sind gerade dabei unseren Root-Server für unseren demnächst geplanten Webradio Start einzurichten. Die Shoutcast Server laufen, playlist steht auch usw..

Jetzt wollen wir allerdings die Musik von einem Stream auf 3 weitere Streams mit unterschiedlicher Bitrate und Format übertragen. Das ganze wollten wir mit dem ODDsock Streamtranscoder bewältigen! Allerdings bekommen wir bei der installation immer Fehler, z.B.: configure: error: /bin/sh ./config.sub make failed. 

Wir wollten das folgendermaßen umsetzen: 
Mainserver
-> High Quality Aac+
-> High Quality MP3
-> Low Quality Aac

Sofern jemand eine andere möglichkeit als mit dem Streamtranscoder kennt, wir sind für jeden Vorschlag offen. Und jede Hilfe nehmen wir dankend entgegen!

Vielen Dank im vorraus.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
InBass.FM


----------

